# Charles in Charge appreciation thread!



## Vince (Jul 16, 2007)

I totally would nail Nicole Eggert.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 16, 2007)

Vince said:


> I totally would nail Nicole Eggert.



+1


----------



## jakeskylyr (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah memories... *sigh*  

I'm not even into blondes usually but yeah....


----------



## Blexican (Jul 16, 2007)

Aww, did someone experience some nostalgia after watching Scott Baio is 45 and single?

EDIT: I would also like to knock the bottom out of Nicole Eggert.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG Nicole Eggert. 

I would nail her twice a day and three times on Sunday on a slow week.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 21, 2007)

Buddy limbek still haunts my dreams.


----------



## noodles (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Shawn (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, I remember her, she is hot. That show was great too. I grew up watching all those sitcoms. I miss them, there were some real good ones too, too many to list.


----------



## Vince (Jul 24, 2007)

man, she had to have some serious plastic surgery along the way. Her face looks totally different, and I always remember her as fairly flat-chested. Hmm...


----------



## BigM555 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just dropped in to say I can't believe you got more replies on this thread than my Joe Bonamassa thread got. This is tragic!

Chalk one up for Nicole Eggert! 

....and oh yeah.....slam it like a screen door I would!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 24, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> I just dropped in to say I can't believe you got more replies on this thread than my Joe Bonamassa thread got. This is tragic!
> 
> Chalk one up for Nicole Eggert!
> 
> ....and oh yeah.....slam it like a screen door I would!


I started a thread on Joe Bonamassa as well, very few replies.  He is awesome though. I have his live at Rockpalast dvd and it is awesome.


----------



## noodles (Jul 24, 2007)

Vince said:


> man, she had to have some serious plastic surgery along the way. Her face looks totally different, and I always remember her as fairly flat-chested. Hmm...



Nicole Eggert

Still hot. Of course she had plastic surgery, Vince, she's an actress!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 24, 2007)

Best CD Cover Ever!!!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 24, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Best CD Cover Ever!!!


----------

